# Your anticipated games in 08



## Cayal (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wondering what everyones most wanted games of 2008 are.

Here is my top 5

1. Metal Gear Solid 4
2. Star Wars - Force Unleashed
3. GTA4
4. Killzone 2
5. Silent Hill 5

(I would include Final Fantasy 13 and Resident Evil 5 but I don't think they will come out this year).

Then there is LittleBigPlanet, DMC4, GT5, and Infamous.


----------



## Lenny (Jan 19, 2008)

My top 5 anticipated games in no particular order: *MGS4*, *GTA4*, *Killzone 2*, *LittleBigPlanet*, *Resistance 2*. All for PS3, boviously.  I agree with you on *FFXIII* (and *Versus XIII* for that matter) - very little chance of them seeing the light of day in 2008.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 19, 2008)

My games are pretty much multi-platform.

1. Fallout 3
2. MGS4
3. Star Wars Force Unleashed
4. Alan Wake
5. Brutal Legend

There are a lot of other good games coming like Dragon Age, Silent Hill 5, Splinter Cell Conviction, Haze, Dead Space, Fable 2, Indiana Jones, Too Human, Tomb Raider Underworld, Mario Kart Wii, FF Crystal Wii, Advance Wars 2 etc etc

FF X111 and RE5 will probably be 2009. Little Big Planet looks cute but nothing startling. Killzone 2 may be brilliant, but after the 1st game i'm reserving judgement. GTA4 will sell a bucketload, but I was never really into the last games so not sure about it.

However i'm sure there may be some "surprise" games to come. Gears of War 2 is a possibility, The Alien RPG and FPS, Star Wars FPS, Kotor 3

Too many games so little time and money.


----------



## Thadlerian (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm just sitting here, waiting for Spore


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2008)

Thadlerian said:


> I'm just sitting here, waiting for Spore


 
arn't we all?
still I hope that quality comes first with it, I don't mind waiting if it leads to a better game.

Well my awaiting games:

Starcraft 2 = fingers crossed = it seems to be balancing and story line construction at the moment - though balancing is clearly a big thing that they cannot afford to get wrong

Sins of a Solar Empire -- looks to be interesting - hope it plays out well.

Soul Storm -- what can I say - I gets to play as evil elves in space!!

Star Wars Force Unleashed - looks interesting and like it will play out better than KOTOR for action scenes (KOTOR was dnd like story gaming, not an actin playing romp)


----------



## Cayal (Jan 19, 2008)

flOwer looks interesting, despite not much being known about it.


----------



## Overread (Jan 19, 2008)

oh oh I forgot 3!
Sacred 2 Fallen Angel - the first was good, though was left feeling a little emtpy story and world wise, but the world scale was good; also the restarts after patching GRRRRR so annoying! - anyway number 2 looks to be a good allround imprvment

Disciples 3 - turn based strategy - and since heros of might and magic is slipping further and further into the pits - this is one of the best fantasy ones out there!

Advanced wars: days of ruin - the earlier games have all been great and this one seems ready to take off as well - the new darker story and world, I think, is a great way to take the series - the earlier games were a fun lighthearded tale -- lets hope this is a despirate tale of hope and struggle!


----------



## Lith (Jan 21, 2008)

I would include DMC4; IF I owned a PS3.  Anyone care to buy me one?


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jan 21, 2008)

You can probably get each cheaper if you buy two, so whoever buys Lith one can they buy me one also?


----------



## zedlav (Jan 22, 2008)

GTA4, if it even comes out on PC in 2008. 

Stalker:Clear Sky looks promising and I really hope the developers will have used the profits from SSOC to continue the development of the game they originally wanted to create. 

Fallout 3. If it is good, it will be a good thing, if not (given Bethesda's track record), it might still be good, but in a different sense. 

Other than that, well, I have no idea.


----------



## Hilarious Joke (Jan 22, 2008)

Is GTA4 coming out on Xbox 360 as well as PS3?


----------



## Lenny (Jan 22, 2008)

Yep. Rockstar were paid an extremely large amount of money by Microsoft to have GTA IV release on the 360 at the same time as the PS3 (amount not disclosed) and to also have two bits of downloadable content (cost them about $50 million).


----------



## Durandal (Jan 22, 2008)

Most anticipated games... Hmm. Well, in no particular order:

Soul Calibur IV
Fable 2
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Halo Wars
Too Human
Fallout 3
Alan Wake
Starcraft II

Not a whole lot I'm really excited about at the moment. There's a ton of stuff already out that I need to play, though.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jan 24, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto IV is dated 29th April.

Rockstar says PS3 was a "contributing factor" in the delay.

Rockstar finally pins GTA IV delay on PS3, er, it was a 'contributing factor' - Joystiq


----------



## Connavar (Jan 24, 2008)

1. Metal Gear Solid 4
2. Devil May Cry 4
3. Soul Calibur 4
4. Killzone 2
5. Pro Evo 2009


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jan 25, 2008)

Soul Calibur 4. Freakin' _Darth Vader_, man!!


----------



## sarakoth (Jan 25, 2008)

My MOSTEST anticipated game is definitely StarCraft II.

Runnerups include Empire: Total War and Frontlines: Fuel of War.


----------



## Connavar (Jan 26, 2008)

My MOST anticipated game is really RE5 even if MGS is my alltime favorit.


Resident Evil 4 was soo good that i wish i could time travel to 2009


----------



## Ice fyre (Jan 28, 2008)

I am loooking forward to the new Dawn Of War add on or game or whatever it is. I did see an article for it but at 6quid for the mag which was rather thin I thought I would see if anyone else has seen anything about it. 

Anyone?


----------



## Overread (Jan 28, 2008)

I gave up with the mags ages and ages ago (I only get the odd one because downloading 2GB demos is not possible!)

here try these sites out:
GameSpot:Video Games PC PlayStation 2 Xbox 360 Wii PS3 GameCube PSP DS GBA PS2 PlayStation 3 == reviews just like hte mags, but with videos as well -- downloads require registering though

GamersHell.com - gh3d.com:. PC, PS2, PS3, XBox, XBox 360, Gamecube, Wii / Revolution, PSP, NDS. News, Reviews, Cheats and FREE game Downloads. - GamersHell.com -- gets info on smaller game producers - and also has free downloads of patchs and all the rest 

and SoulStorm (or the next Dawn of War stand alone expansion) Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War: Soulstorm for PC - Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War: Soulstorm PC Game - Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War: Soulstorm Computer Game


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 29, 2008)

My one and only anticipated game is the same as last year's:  Spore.


----------



## Overread (Jan 29, 2008)

spore is certainly a very interesting title - if it can live up to its claims. I am prepared to wait for it to come out if that means I am getting what I am promised; but as of late I am becomming more and more dispointed by games - they are focusing too much on the image and not on the game play; balancing of gameplay and of the story within the game (for RPG type games). This is something that EA are well known for - I remember the hype surrounding the battle for middle earth games; we were hinted and guied to believe that we were getting Rome Total War type sized armies - those seen in the film - what we got was 3 groups of archers and 2 footsoldier and 3 catapults. It was a contrived lie - and the multiplayer was horrid - unit caps in larger numbers of players were capped at very low numbers - with no option to change


----------



## Ice fyre (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the links Overead I will go clicking when I get home from work if the wife lets me


----------



## MontyCircus (Jan 29, 2008)

Overread said:


> but as of late I am becomming more and more dispointed by games - they are focusing too much on the image and not on the game play


 
I've been saying the same thing for about a decade when FPS' took over completely and I dropped out of gaming.  I would rather play Ms. Pac-man, or Donkey Kong or Galaga or Robotron, etc. than Halo 3 or whatever.

I don't care about framerates!!!  Who cares about framerates???


----------



## Ice fyre (Feb 2, 2008)

Well I do know what you mean. There are a lot of games out there that look lovley but are are far too easy or too hard. Millions are spent in development of graphics but sometimes the simple things are forgotten eg gameplay.


----------



## ap0ckalypse (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm not a big MGS fan.  The stories are great, but I like to play my games.  DMC4 would have been on my list, but I'm playing it now so I can't quite call it "anticipated" anymore.

I'm gonna go with:

1. Starcraft II
2. Fallout 3
3. Tom Clancy's Endwar
4. Condemned 2: Bloodshot (The first one was very sorely underrated)
5. Fable 2
3.


----------



## Connavar (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah MSG is famous for the story,videos only..... Not for making the stealth genre what it is gameplay wise


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2008)

Sins of a Solar Empire

its still anticipated (for those in the UK )
from what I have read not only do the reviewers like this game, but the players do as well. Its only current snag is that it ships without a campain mode - but from what I have read this is no bad thing as the rest of the game, blancing, control, skirmish, multiplayer - are all thier including a multiplayer save game feature - and this is a several hour long game per map!


----------



## sarakoth (Feb 12, 2008)

Overread said:


> Sins of a Solar Empire
> 
> its still anticipated (for those in the UK )
> from what I have read not only do the reviewers like this game, but the players do as well. Its only current snag is that it ships without a campain mode - but from what I have read this is no bad thing as the rest of the game, blancing, control, skirmish, multiplayer - are all thier including a multiplayer save game feature - and this is a several hour long game per map!


 
How many gameplay hours are there excluding multiplayer? If it's more than thirty, then it'd be a good value. Unless a game possesses extensive multiplayer (ie Unreal Tounament, Counterstrike), I don't think it's worth it to be under thirty hours of gameplay.


----------



## Overread (Feb 12, 2008)

Excluding multiplayer there is (currently) only skirmish mode - however, depending on map size - these go for several hours each - with three races I would guess that there is at least 30 hours + worth of gaming for single player alone. Its a game which if you like empire building and ruling the universe (whilst possibly mumbling out orders to your computer) is going to engage you. 
They are also working on a demo now that they have made thier first patch = so we get to try out the game


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Feb 22, 2008)

In no particular order

1. RE5 
2. Fable 2
3. Spore 
4. Lost Odessey 
5. Ninja Gaiden 2
6. Condemed 2 
7. Silent Hill 5


----------



## queen_melia (Feb 28, 2008)

Fable 2 and Wrath of the Lich King muhahahaha


----------



## Elstor (Mar 11, 2008)

Aion. I salivate a little bit when I write this as I'm looking forward to it a lot. That's IF it comes out this year


----------



## McMurphy (Mar 15, 2008)

My most anticipated game in 2008 is Wii's Mario Kart:  thirty-two tracks (sixteen new tracks, sixteen retro tracks), four options of how you wish to control the vehicles (wii wheel, wii remote, gamecube controller, or classic controller), various car options (including motorcycles) for each racer, and, best of all, the online matches.


----------

